# Hello...newbie here on this site.



## Robbie Smith (Feb 2, 2019)

Hello everyone, I have been trying to find someone in the middle TN area to go hunt mushrooms with...anyone around this area willing to take me along and teach me some tricks on hunting Morels??


----------



## beam (Mar 27, 2018)

Robbie, I am in the same boat as you. I live in South Nashville and have been trying with no luck the last 2 seasons. Would love to be a part of a group hunt if any kind Tennessean wanted to do a day trip. I'll buy lunch...


----------



## DIYDi (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi, I'm a newbie here too. From North Central AL. To you TN neighbors you might want to check out the "Tennessee Foragers & Mushroom Hunters" group on fb. I am a part of the Alabama Mushroom Society and I have learned alot and made some nice friends by finding people through such groups. You might even find some local to you on Wild Foraging in Al and Surrounding States (one of Darryl Patton's groups). We at AMS also collaborate with Cave Springs Mushroom Club out of GA. Hope you find something useful in there.


----------



## Robbie Smith (Feb 2, 2019)

beam said:


> Robbie, I am in the same boat as you. I live in South Nashville and have been trying with no luck the last 2 seasons. Would love to be a part of a group hunt if any kind Tennessean wanted to do a day trip. I'll buy lunch...


Yeah, me too.....seems you can never get anyone to let you tag along...but I guess i wouldn't want to give my locations away either.....but I would sign hunting rights bill if someone would just let me tag along and show me the ropes....lol


----------



## najanaja (Apr 12, 2013)

Robbie Smith said:


> Yeah, me too.....seems you can never get anyone to let you tag along...but I guess i wouldn't want to give my locations away either.....but I would sign hunting rights bill if someone would just let me tag along and show me the ropes....lol


You ideally need temperature & moisture. Ground temp is as important as actual temp. In other words the ground needs to be warm enough. I'm in Kansas so can't help, but you can do it. Find heavy timber with ideally the goal of finding ash trees. Standing dead ash are usually a good bet. Some find them by cottonwood, elm, & other species, but ash are best bet. Morels blend in to the surroundings so you need to take time and let your eyes adjust. When you find one, stop. Don't walk up to it immediately. Keep it in mind and look over the area including behind you. Chances are high there are more in the vicinity. April 15th - 20th is the best time for me every year. Assume Arkansas would be closer to April 1st. Ground temps above 50. They grow and do not pop up. Make sure you don't make the mistake of collecting false morels or any other type unless you are positive of identification. May apples that are up are a good sign you are in the right place.


----------



## Bob F. (Mar 17, 2019)

Robbie Smith said:


> Hello everyone, I have been trying to find someone in the middle TN area to go hunt mushrooms with...anyone around this area willing to take me along and teach me some tricks on hunting Morels??


Hey Robbie,

While I've wondered and photo'd any mushroom I'd come across for the past 20 years, I've never collected wild mushrooms. Figure it's about time. I'm in Dickson, I have a friend that has brought me some morels, but I have to pull teeth to get info from him. I've seen lots of oysters in Montgomery Bell Park, and frequently see other species. But like most, I don't really know how to properly or at least reasonably, positively ID yet. 

The only thing I feel confidently enough to try is morel hunting. Since I've seen of my friend's harvests(pretty unique looking), and that the false morel is pretty easy to distinguish against via hollow(morel) vs. solid(false morel) stalks, I feel pretty good. Hopefuly that isn't a fatal logic (anyone please correct me if I'm wrong.)

Anyhow, just wanted to let you know that I'm trying to figure out where to go hunting too.

Bob


----------



## bssur (Apr 5, 2016)

Bob F. said:


> Hey Robbie,
> 
> While I've wondered and photo'd any mushroom I'd come across for the past 20 years, I've never collected wild mushrooms. Figure it's about time. I'm in Dickson, I have a friend that has brought me some morels, but I have to pull teeth to get info from him. I've seen lots of oysters in Montgomery Bell Park, and frequently see other species. But like most, I don't really know how to properly or at least reasonably, positively ID yet.
> 
> ...


Moved here from Ohio 20 years ago. Had nothing! Found a farmer who let me go into woods. Took awhile but, found the woods that produce and have great finds over the years.
Now, in the last couple years he's sold his farms so back to only 2-3 spots for shrooms.
If interested in, let me know and we'll try some state parks, state forests or whoever will let us on there land.
I know what to look for and can rule in/out woods pretty quick.


----------



## Bonsai (Apr 3, 2018)

Robbie Smith said:


> Hello everyone, I have been trying to find someone in the middle TN area to go hunt mushrooms with...anyone around this area willing to take me along and teach me some tricks on hunting Morels??


Hey I'm coming down from ohio I was in ga last week did well I'm go I g to try to stay hr south Nashville area let me know I can show u the ropes and we will find some mushrooms.been doing this my whole life we will find public land and have a great hunt


----------



## Gramp8times (Apr 8, 2019)

I


bssur said:


> Moved here from Ohio 20 years ago. Had nothing! Found a farmer who let me go into woods. Took awhile but, found the woods that produce and have great finds over the years.
> Now, in the last couple years he's sold his farms so back to only 2-3 spots for shrooms.
> If interested in, let me know and we'll try some state parks, state forests or whoever will let us on there land.
> I know what to look for and can rule in/out woods pretty quick.


I moved to sevier county in december and have been looking but in northern ny / vt we looked near dead elm or apple trees and some near poplar or pines but down here the trees are different as well as the ground cover and soil. Have been hitting public land with no success. Seasoned morel, oyster and chantrelle forager but havent seen much for fungis in general. ..... Love any local advice i can get for finding them down this way. .. ohhhh i have some mountain chaga from northern ny if anyone wabts to trade knowledge for chaga lol


----------

